# shop01media



## plasticbagz (Jun 8, 2019)

So I bought a code for sx os. It said it was ready to deliver. I've waited 1 day already, what does this mean?

=


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 10, 2019)

Maybe it's the weekend? I always bought sx os code from Mod3dscard selly.gg store, so I never need to contact them to get the code, Selly system will email me the license usually in 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2019)

European store so depending on when you bought it it could have already been in the evening when nobody was working. Furthermore, like larrypretty said it could also have been because you bought it during a weekend.


----------

